# 110/112 pullers?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Posted under the CC fourm about maybe building up a GT pulling tractor, and was thinking that I have never seen a JD110/112 as a puller. I know the belt drive, is not as good as the Cub shaft for pulling, but has anyone built one up? My Mom has an old 112 that is getting to rebuild time,[boy I tell you a garden tractor ONLY lasting 34 years before a rebuild, what's this world coming to.  ] Thinking maybe retireing the old girl from weekly mowing chores anyway, maybe a puller would be a nice way to live out the rest of it's life.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a 110 with 2 engines...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Pic is kinda small ---- can you resize?

  

Andy
:tellyou:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a 110 that was converted to a dozer


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Better pic of super 110


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a Deere model110 with 4 wheel drive. Should be good for pulling... pushing... dragging... and a lot of fun too, I'll bet!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey bontal joe l liked the crawler chould you post more pics of it and the loader would like to try to make one 

ps was the crawler hard to make do you have before and after pics 

thanks 

Jbetts13 :serta:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13,
Sad to tell you that none of the photos I posted are of my machines. I borrowed the photos from another Deere oriented forum and the machines shown were snapshots from various shows. There are no before and after photos available that I know of. The craftsman that built the 110 crawler also built a IH Cub Cadet 100 crawler and you would swear it came from the factory that way. I posted them here to give inspiration to ingersoll444 as to what could be done with the good ol' 110. Kevin Bietz is a member here and he has built some crawlers. I'm guessing that you will need excellant welding skills as well as scavinging skills to keep the cost of parts from bankrupting you.

As for the loader, I'm pretty sure that it was offered as optional equipment from Deere and was probably built by Johnson. I do know that loaders from that era are hard to find and getting expensive even for wornout rusty stuff.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

that sucks but thats ok thanks anyways

Jbetts13 :serta:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I remember seeing a little Deere FEL like the one in the picture on display new at the local dealer when I was a kid. I tried my best to convince dad how useful it would be on our 50'x100' city lot at the time.  

Mark


----------



## lm002 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's a 212


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXfbCQmGgwU[/ame]


----------



## JDGuy110 (Jan 25, 2013)

-I've seen a 110 that was very competitive in the 1050 lbs stock class. It was beautiful machine! Whoever built it did a great job, and I think it used the belt drive transmission with a 12 hp kohler instead of the manufactured 8 or 10 hp motor. However, there was no variator on it, so I think they ran a belt straight from the motor to the rear end, with some custom clutch configuration. I'm not entirely sure, but i do know it wasn't a cub cadet rear end in it. The belt drive seemed to work great on it. When I saw it pull, the motor never lost power and the wheels spun out rather than the belt slipping. It was a slick looking puller!:headclap:


----------

